# Calci Worms/Phoenix worms For Food.



## chops'sdragon (May 12, 2011)

*So I have been looking up about these worms and reading that they are good nutritional value and high in calcium, My question is this*

*Assuming calci worms/phoenix worms are the same thing just different brand names, but the pictures look exactly like the maggots I used to dangle on a hook when I went fishing many years ago!!, SO can I just buy them from the fishing bait shop or ARE they different????????*


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

chops'sdragon said:


> *So I have been looking up about these worms and reading that they are good nutritional value and high in calcium, My question is this*
> 
> *Assuming calci worms/phoenix worms are the same thing just different brand names, but the pictures look exactly like the maggots I used to dangle on a hook when I went fishing many years ago!!, SO can I just buy them from the fishing bait shop or ARE they different????????*


 
there totally different
best not to feed fishing maggots full stop


----------



## chops'sdragon (May 12, 2011)

Thankyou for your help I am ordering live food in bulk and saw the pictures of the above and they were definately maggots!! So was reluctant to order them! Any preference to livefood supplier online??


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

chops'sdragon said:


> Thankyou for your help I am ordering live food in bulk and saw the pictures of the above and they were definately maggots!! So was reluctant to order them! Any preference to livefood supplier online??


 
yes there maggots but not blue bottle
live food,,,,,live food direct


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

www.livefoodonline.co.uk for general livefood,

if you do want calci worms/silkworms or other types of worms try www.silkwormstore.co.uk

hope this helps!:2thumb:


----------

